# Finnex Stingray effectiveness?



## JsTanks (Jul 9, 2016)

aquarium coop on youtube has done 12 inch par ratings on the stingray and off the top of my head there sitting at 30ish par at 12 inches personally if i wanted to do a carpet i'd go with the planted plus but if you can live without the carpet the stingray is perfect


another option of course is to buy 1 stingray try it then if you need more get another stingray later on

oh and with no co2 and low dosing just remember its going to take months for any carpet to fill in


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Not sure on the Stingray but if you get the planted+ you could always raise it if it's to much.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Stingray should work well if your looking for low light. Not so sure about the dense forest look you want. Low light usually means slow growth.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a finnex stingray on my ten-gallon low-tech tank. It was too much light at 10" from substrate, I had to diffuse it (plastic sheeting and packing tape). With your taller tank I think it will be fine. Might even still be too strong, but that's easy to fix.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Single 48" Stingray on my 55 gallon tank at 20" from the substrate.









'Nuff said.


----------

